
Razor: an opinionated app generator for Elixir/Phoenix - dhendee
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2017/07/13/razor-hit-the-ground-running-with-your-next-phoenix-project/
======
equalunique
I'm just getting started with Erlang. OTP/Elixir/Pheonix are a long way away,
but am starring on GitHub anyway.

